# Yard Machines 28cc Running Problem



## stokes280 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a Yard Machines 28cc Trimmer, (Model:Y28 Rev P00) 
S/N: (S) 40401110073 
The machine will not stay running. When I try to prime it, after a couple of pumps on the priming bulb, the bulb remains flat then slowly pops back out. As if there is some kind of air lock. Not sure what to check for. If I put a few drops in the carb it will start on the first pull, then die after a few seconds. Should I get a new carb kit??
Any Ideas????  

Thanks stokes280


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the gas gap is venting? also make sure the lines don't have a crimp somewhere... has it just started doing it?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess that your carb needs a good cleaning. Get a carb kit, clean it and then rebuild it... should fix your problem.


----------

